# What's So Good About a Nissan?



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Alright, I really love the body style and performance of the Nissan 200SX SE-R, the only trouble is, there are none in my area, and I need to convince my parents to let me expand my search statewide. Though I'm purchasing the car and well, everything for it, I'm underage, and need their name on the documents and such.

So here's what I need help with. I need reasons and convincing things to say about the car, it's reliability, it's ability, why is it worth it to go that extra mile for it? What makes the 200SX SE-R that much of a good car to you and your experience with it?

Thank you in advance for the feedback.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

www.nissanperformancemag.com
www.sr20deforum.com


a rough break down....

an sr20 with a bolt on turbo on stock internals can boost well over 300whp(stock internals) need i say more? if u need convincing to buy a car, like an se-r, then you really dont know what youre getting yourself into.......please do some research


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

well i've read atleast that on both sites. infact, i've been reading up on it for the past 6 months. but hearing all this from these sites doesn't help me, i need personal experiences from real to life opionative people, not statistics. everyone's car is different, i'd like to know what i'm getting into.

btw, i really liked the job you did on your tail lights, i'm doing the same on my friend's pontiac grand prix.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

johnebp said:


> *well i've read atleast that on both sites. infact, i've been reading up on it for the past 6 months. but hearing all this from these sites doesn't help me, i need personal experiences from real to life opionative people, not statistics. everyone's car is different, i'd like to know what i'm getting into.
> 
> btw, i really liked the job you did on your tail lights, i'm doing the same on my friend's pontiac grand prix. *


ok, lets start the break down, 

what r your plans for the car? do u plan on going N/A or turbo, u wanna go show? umm...do u want to Auto-X? this is all important in deciding which car is right for you, personally from what i've experienced first hands with an sr20 motor is that you cant go wrong 

btw, thanks for the compliment


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

I'm not looking for the fastest car, just something that won't be a bitch if i line it up. I'm not looking for an off-roader or anything with massive cargo capacity. I want a quick 2-door coupe that's economical.

well as far as my plans go...

intially all interior work, reverse-indiglo guages, aluminum dash trim, carbon fiber hand brake and shift knob.

JWT Cams, HS Headers, not sure on the Cold Air Intake, Cat Back Exhaust, not sure on the Clutch, eventually a good turbo.

Tien Type SS suspension work, black halo projectors and hopefully I can deal with LUISPEED for some stealth corners. i eventually want something similiar to Matt's Nissan ( http://www.matt4nissan.nismo.org/ ) before the SR20DET work. Similar coloring aswell, but with the C/F trunk. Erebuni's 285 body kit. Smoked tail lights.

50% of this work I can do on my own without much strain or time, just cost. the other 50% I can be assisted with the several close mechanic friends I have.

although I don't post much, I have been picking up a little reading as much as I do


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

johnebp said:


> *
> JWT Cams, HS Headers, not sure on the Cold Air Intake, Cat Back Exhaust, not sure on the Clutch, eventually a good turbo.
> 
> *


if u plan on going turbo, u wont need the headers, so i'd just save the money, the clutch is almost a must if u dont get a 1997 se-r(lsd), if u want to go all motor tho, with all modifications, expect to have about 200hp at the crank and about 165-170whp which is not awesome but its more than enough to punk some civics


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

johnebp said:


> *I'm not looking for the fastest car, just something that won't be a bitch if i line it up. I'm not looking for an off-roader or anything with massive cargo capacity. I want a quick 2-door coupe that's economical.
> 
> *


then the se-r is for you


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

go for 2 more doors and get an altima. i smoked the hell out of a 350z saturday night, but i cant post details, then this would be a racing story.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

or u can just stick to the se-r since it has WAYYYYY more potential


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

define "WAYYYYY more potential". i guarantee my ka will leave your ga gasping for breath.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

but i gurantee the SR20DE will leave you both choking in the dust. 

of course i need to own one first, lol


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ser is a 2.0 not a ga16


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

so explain to me why a suped motor wouldn't go well with the turbo, how do you recommend i go about doing this for max HP?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

johnebp said:


> *so explain to me why a suped motor wouldn't go well with the turbo, how do you recommend i go about doing this for max HP? *



so assuming youre going turbo, u cannot use a cai and u cant use headers, everything else like cams, pulleys, TB, can be upgraded for max performance


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *define "WAYYYYY more potential". *




WAYYYYYY more potential means to me that u can throw a bolt on turbo on a stock sr20 and pull over 300whp without putting any type of strain on the engine.....way more potential because its lighter than your KA24DE based altima, more potential because it has a stronger aftermarket support, more potential because IMO looks better



> i guarantee my ka will leave your ga gasping for breath.


ya, i'm sure it would
but for the money youve put into your car compared to me, thats expected


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

oh and hey Asleep_94_Altima,

i bet your KA cant do this   

http://www.se-r.net/multimedia/pictures/300hp_na_sr20/index.html


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hehe, maybe my ka isnt doing that, but i know others that are. check out altimas.net and talk to people like Shawn, Reverend D, and the others that are running turbo'd ka's like Black Hornet, CThunder and Goku. you should especially check out CM_david.... lots more potential in a ka than people think or know. lots more torque without doing anything also. its all good though, we're all one big happy nissan family.  here you go, check this thread out: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91452


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *hehe, maybe my ka isnt doing that, but i know others that are. check out altimas.net and talk to people like Shawn, Reverend D, and the others that are running turbo'd ka's like Black Hornet, CThunder and Goku. you should especially check out CM_david.... lots more potential in a ka than people think or know. lots more torque without doing anything also. its all good though, we're all one big happy nissan family.  here you go, check this thread out: http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=91452 *


oh, theres no doubt that the ka24 is very capable of performing. its hard to say that one engine is better than another when it comes to nissans......each one has its stregths.

www.nissantalk.com ......never heard of it....glad u showed me


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not a problem. pretty big nissan community there. hit me up if you register, im AsleepAltima over there.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

that's another reason i like the car. there's a huge nissan community trying just about everything, so i know who the people to turn to are.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

ok, getting back to johnebp's question: why should his parenst let him search stat wide for the car? because it is reliable and has a good reputation in the auto industry. telling hois parents that theres a possibility for a turbo wont help his cause much. believe me, i found that out the hard way


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

rios is right i dont thik my parents would want to here about the capabilities of the engine they would want to here good info like safety and reliability and how there isnt alot of problems with it. is it good on gas and important stuff do your homework on safety rating and mileage and maybe u will have a chance good luck with that


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

just say one word.... "NISSAN"


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

looking at a '88 Nissan 300ZX right now.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

'88s are kewl. i had an 89 for a very short time, never got it running so basically gave it back to the dude i got it from...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *just say one word.... "NISSAN" *


word


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *just say one word.... "NISSAN" *


old people (no offense to your parents) dont know how good a nissan is. it took me a lot of research before i presented my parents with all the stats on the b14. unfortunately, nissans werent big way back when. i know my kid is gonna be driving a nissan whether he/she likes it or not, lol! but yeah, to answer your question..just gather some facts (safety/reliability) and show them. they should be convinced -- good luck!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> *old people (no offense to your parents) dont know how good a nissan is. it took me a lot of research before i presented my parents with all the stats on the b14. unfortunately, nissans werent big way back when. i know my kid is gonna be driving a nissan whether he/she likes it or not, lol! but yeah, to answer your question..just gather some facts (safety/reliability) and show them. they should be convinced -- good luck!  *


haha, funny.......nissan wasnt doin so hot back in the day, but back in 2001 when i got my car, my dad convinced me to go with this sentra...looked nice, good condition, automatic(i didnt think i was gonna be a racer ).....we went to a different branch of the same dealership and they had other nissans that i was interested in, i was naturally attracted to the b14


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

how about they have a pretty good re-sale value. not that you would sell it but then again you might trade it in on another nissan. cheap to insure, unless you get a z car. there reliable, i've only been left walking once that wasnt because i was beating the shit out of them. excellent fuel economy (mine gets like 40miles to the gallon high-way). easy to repair if your into turning wrenches (of couse i almost know where every bolt is on my car). relitivly cheap pm parts (i used to own a subaru and it would put me in the poor house every time i changed the brakes). nice styling, you wont look like a dork. and unique, you wont be like every one else in your town.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yup, insurance cost is a big advantage to us sentra owners(unless u have a ticket on your record like me )


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

it's a non-turbo 300zx, so i don't know if it's going to be that bad. you also gotta consider that it'll be under Classic Car registration in a couple more years.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, but the 300zx is still a sports car turbo or not, so i'd watch out for that, or why dont u call the insurance company and ask them how much it would be before u buy the car? that way u know what youre getting into


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

i've gone through a couple of online rate estimates. there isn't much difference between that and a 200SX SE-R, although I was doing it under if i owned the insurance. meaning it's going to be ridiculous for any car until i'm 19 (i'm 17), so i'll pretty much be going under my parents.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

go with the sentra the 300ZX is going to be a harder sell (to your parents) and more costly to maintain generally speaking. I've beat the ish out of Nissans they don't break. I put 198,000 miles on my first car, it was a (91) sentra and I bought it with about 100,000 miles on it. ragged it ( I swear I floored it EVERY day) for the next 100,000 miles and replaced what? the original clutch, cv joints and boots and? maybe one engine fan assembly. I don't think you can find reliability like that anywhere else, and why take the chance. NISSAN.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

sorry to disappoint you blueboost, but i am now the proud owner of a 1988 Nissan 300ZX.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

the last thing thats going to dissapoint me is that you went with a Nissan. GREAT PURCHASE!!! I am happy for you, I mean that car should be more fun than a sentra any day. how about a pic or 2 of her? the only thing I was concerned with is that parents aren't going to be as easy to sway on a sports car over a compact sedan. thought you would have had an easier time sellin them on a 200SX but you obviously worked the 300ZX angle nicely. again, congrats, I hope you enjoy your first nissan as much as I did mine.

edit: now you can fill in the "car:" part of your name for your posts proudly!


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

I'll have the car within the week. Have to get the titles and such signed over, then directly to the shop with her to get the timing belt changed. After that some repair work on the body and it'll be ready for the interior modications. It's going to be a great car, thanks for the kudos blueboost.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

wow! good going i've always wanted a 300zx! cant afford one though . but welcome to the family!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i want a 280zx


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

If I was you I would look into getting any 2.0 liter nissan 1991-97Sentra/200sx/NX2000/G20 ealier the better for price and Ins. I have a NX2000 which not only has the infamous 2.0 but has VSLD. Be patient and search around I got mine for $3000 locally by doing so it did take a while.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

^ a little late, he already got the 300z.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Pictures


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very nice, thats my favorite body style for that car. is that a dent on the passenger side? the light makes it look wierd. is sport the hell out of that.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

yup, it's dented in several places, most of which are minor. there's a small rust spot near the rear wheel well which is very common, all of which is getting taking care of after the timing belt is changed.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I love my Sentra SE-R... nothing beats the classic man!
Found mine 4 blocks from my house, 65k original miles by the original owner, and picked it up for 3500...

It's been almost 2 years since, I've done all the maintainence and mods myself, and the car have not given me a single problem yet. Although some parts I really should replace pretty soon (starter)... still for a car that's almost 13 years old, this thing is just damn amazing.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Congratulations on purchasing one of the best built brands of cars out there.So long as you are not stupid with the car,it should last near forever.I have put my Nissan's through hell and they have only rarely let me down.My highest mileage one is a 98 Frontier with 201k that I am the original owner of and the other is my latest addition, a 95 Senrtra GXE with 72k.Nissan's are extremely well built,and have been for 30+ years now.The highest mileage Nissan I have ever been in (B12 Sentra)had 322k on it-on the original clutch!The second highest?312k in a 95 King cab truck.I have seen several others with at least 200k. Once again, welcome to the Nissan family!


----------

